# Atlanta's #1 pick = Vic Beasley - Clemson



## egomaniac247 (Apr 30, 2015)

Good pick - need a pass rusher desperately.

Was thinking what if they drafted Todd Gurley haha


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 30, 2015)

Could have traded down for Beasley :/


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2015)

ESPN saying he takes a lot of plays off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2015)

i thought it was an odd pick.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 30, 2015)

St Louis takes Gurley.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> ESPN saying he takes a lot of plays off.



He'll fit right in. 

Hopefully VB can come in and make an impact. One thing about it, we finally have a coach that knows his way around a defense.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 30, 2015)

Falcons still suck


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 30, 2015)

Gruden pointed out way too clearly that this guy is a pass rush specialist only...can not stop the run


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 30, 2015)

Should've moved up and drafted Winston


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Should've moved up and drafted Winston



winston would have been a perfect fit for St Louis.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> winston would have been a perfect fit for St Louis.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> winston would have been a perfect fit for St Louis.



If they moved to Ferguson.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 1, 2015)

Hope he brings lots of overdue help needed for the Falcons' defense.


----------



## nickel back (May 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Falcons still suck



this^^^^

and right there with the Braves


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2015)

Wait till they draft the muslim RB from Neb.


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Could have traded down for Beasley :/



Exactly.  I don't get it at all.  I would have preferred them to trade way down to get  their "defensive need".  In my mind, the best move is to take the best player available when your pick is up...not some forced need.  They picked a guy that struggles keeping his weight up, lacks a great motor, and to top it off they will have to pay through the nose for him to do it.  They pretty much forgot all about their running back need, until they draft in Round 2 or 3.  I just don't get it.  This is why mainly just stick to Georgia football.  This is why we can't have nice things.   Our defensive draft picks always pan out so great


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 1, 2015)

Don't like the pick at all


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 1, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Wait till they draft the muslim RB from Neb.



Huh


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2015)

Ameer Abdullah


----------



## gacowboy (May 1, 2015)

Great Pick !! 
D gets better !


----------



## Knotmuch (May 1, 2015)

You can sure tell who follows the NFL and you doesn't based on these posts. ATL would have taken Shane Ray if he hadn't got caught with weed Monday. Anyway, ATL had to have DE/LB help. Their next pick needs to be OL or Safety.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 1, 2015)

I hope they pick O line, it has sucked for 3 years


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Ameer Abdullah


Detroit got the Mussie


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 1, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I hope they pick O line, it has sucked for 3 years



Hopefully we can pick up a good lineman with our next pick.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 2, 2015)

This has been a good draft for the Falcons.  Beasely is going to be a big help and fill a need we have.  Collins is going to be a nice piece to shore up our secondary and Tevin Coleman is a flat out Beast.

Some people don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 2, 2015)

Looks like Clemson's Vic Beasley is being joined by another Clemson defensive player, Grady Jarrett (ex-Falcon's Jessie Tuggle's son), for Atlanta.


----------



## TJay (May 4, 2015)

It's fun to ponder how the draftees will turn out but in the end the draft is just educated guessing.  Hopefully the worst case is he'll be great pass rusher brought in for that situation.  Best case is he'll continue to learn and realize that this is it, what all the years of work were for and turn into a full time well rounded player who is a great pass rusher!  I guess we'll know more in a year or two.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 4, 2015)

TJay said:


> It's fun to ponder how the draftees will turn out but in the end the draft is just educated guessing.  Hopefully the worst case is he'll be great pass rusher brought in for that situation.  Best case is he'll continue to learn and realize that this is it, what all the years of work were for and turn into a full time well rounded player who is a great pass rusher!  I guess we'll know more in a year or two.



Well stated.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 4, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> This has been a good draft for the Falcons.  Beasely is going to be a big help and fill a need we have.  Collins is going to be a nice piece to shore up our secondary and Tevin Coleman is a flat out Beast.
> 
> Some people don't know what they are talking about.



Agree
I believe Coleman will be good.


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2017)

Sack leader


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2017)

You gotta give these guys time to develop. Beasley is right at the top of NFL leaders in sacks. Very good draft last year.


----------



## The Spartan (Jan 15, 2017)

Lead the league in sacks, period


----------

